# Bottom Bracket Question CR1



## rs_herhuth (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a 2006 Scott CR1 Team coming soon. My question is around the bottom bracket. I have a great old Dura ace crankset that uses a squared tapered bottom bracket. I know the CR1 uses a pressed in bottom bracket or something like that. Is there any way to switch the bb or something so that I dont have to buy a complete new crankset? or is there some sort of adapter out there?

I would really appreciate a close up shot of the bottom bracket area of the CR1 if anyone has one.

thanks,
Ron


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

as far as I know the 2006 CR1 should use a standard "english threaded BB" shell, most likely the same as the D/A you wish to switch over, not all of the newer CR1's have a press fitted BB, some still come with the "english threaded",


----------



## tincaman (Apr 13, 2012)

My 2006 CR1 used a standard English Thread bottom bracket, just fitted a new one.


----------

